# Castle Combe, preaching to the converted?



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

As a non-MH owner and knowing you all travel the length & breadth of this country. Can i ask anyone who hasn't been to this fabulous village to give it a go.
Park in the free car park above the village & walk down. It is truly stunning, almost car free (for photographs) & an absolute gem. 
A few miles from Chippenham & about 30 mins from Bath.
I got to 68 without seeing it ... don't follow my example!

Try a quick butchers here. http://www.acmelogos.co.uk/uk-07-wiltshire.htm


----------



## parigby (Jul 18, 2006)

Drummer,

I used to live about twenty minutes drive away, and you are right, it's an absolute gem.


regards ..... philip


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Drummer

Presume the car park hasn't got a height restriction?


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

clianthus said:


> Hi Drummer
> 
> Presume the car park hasn't got a height restriction?


What.................. for Drummer ? :lol: :lol:

Sorry couldn't resist it

Andrew


----------



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

How stupid is that! Because I have a Smart & can drive underneath half open doors, I never checked! :roll: 

My god, I'm no use to this site at all!


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Well then Drummer, a good excuse to go back again :lol:

Yes, it is a beautiful village, haven't been for years though.
A film was made there wasn't it ?!?!?!


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Never mind Drummer, like Trish said you'll just have to go back and check :lol:


----------



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

tokkalosh said:


> Well then Drummer, a good excuse to go back again :lol:
> 
> Yes, it is a beautiful village, haven't been for years though.
> A film was made there wasn't it ?!?!?!


Sure enough, 'Doctor Doolittle' filmed in and around the village in 1966. The other village nearby, Lacock, is similar & was used as a set for Pride & Prejudice, Harry Potter & others.


----------



## kijana (May 1, 2005)

It also has an excellent race track. Had a brilliant track day on my bike there.. .

Sorry, I'll get me coat.

Bruce


----------



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

Good news, Just get this back from Castle Combe.

Hi Frank,

There is no height barrier and the car park is also used by coaches, hence there should be no problems regarding your visit.

Best regards,

John Mackelden.
www.castle-combe.com

Spot on!


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Nr. Castle Combe is a pub/hotel restaurant at Ford called the White Hart. The memsahaab and I spent our funnymoon in 1981 there before departing to Egypt on an expedition for the Royal Geographical Society.
One of the regulars was Laurie Hollaway,Parkys musical director. Some times he and his wife,Marion Montgomery used to give impromptu performances. Best Stilton I've ever had in the restaurant!!


----------



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

Just jumped this back up to let latecomers know, there are no height barriers here.


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

bigfoot said:


> Nr. Castle Combe is a pub/hotel restaurant at Ford called the White Hart. The memsahaab and I spent our funnymoon in 1981 there before departing to Egypt on an expedition for the Royal Geographical Society.
> One of the regulars was Laurie Hollaway,Parkys musical director. Some times he and his wife,Marion Montgomery used to give impromptu performances. Best Stilton I've ever had in the restaurant!!


I shall be there on Friday with a little group for our regular breakfast "meeting"

They do an excellent full English with all the trimmings, toast, and unlimited tea or coffee for £6.95

Andrew


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Drummer

Thanks for finding out about the height barrier, you see you are a big asset to MHF :wink:


----------

